# Poltergeist at school



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

A school in Windhoek has been plagued by what has been described as a paranormal figure or a poltergeist, reports new era.com.na Mumbwenge Combined School, five kilometres from Oshigambo in the Ohangwena Region, has apparently been visited by a figure with a garden fork, threatening to tie up and kill school children. A visiting journalist could hear the children screaming when he went to the school. The supernatural activity apparently started in July this year, when kids reported seeing the figure approaching them. Some of the children appeared to collapse and go into a trance. Prayers from local church leaders have not been able to help. There have been allegations of witchcraft at the school. Another source said the paranormal activity had something to do with the religious studies that were discontinued at the school. The apparition appeared soon afterwards, apparently. The community is appealing to government to help them solve the problem.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Because we all know Polterguists get really ticked when you take away religous classes... I'm sorry everyone but I live by the definition so when people say its a polterguist or somthing I get rather peved cuz chances are they have no idea what a polterguist is...

Now with that said and done I really can't see any reason for a sperit to come to a school and start to freak out little kids. But every case is diffrent.


----------

